# Pedalblock tone control?



## BurntFingers (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey there, I'm looking to retrofit a tone control to pedals not built on pedalpcb boards. Can this be spliced into an existing Vero layout?

If so, do the leads in the diagram now go to the tone control PCB? I guess I'm having a hard time visualising how his tone stack slots in to an existing circuit, and the documentation doesn't really cover it.

I think it'd be super cool in a SHO clone, or any 1 knob fuzz.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 28, 2019)

short answer is that it depends on the effect and the type of tone control.  here is a good starting point for something that is not integral to an effect circuit:  https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/pedalblock-tone/


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 28, 2019)

zgrav said:


> short answer is that it depends on the effect and the type of tone control.  here is a good starting point for something that is not integral to an effect circuit:  https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/pedalblock-tone/



That was exactly the unit I was talking about. However, no wiring guidance exists in the documentation.

I wonder if it gets spliced between the PCB and switch?


----------



## zgrav (Dec 28, 2019)

there is a small schematic on the page where you order the part showing the In and Out for the tone pad.   if the Level pot is last on your design, try putting the tone block in front of it so the output from the tone pot is the input for your Level pot.  but you can check out other pedal designs for different ideas where you could try putting it.   pedals with multiple gain stages or buffers will often have tone shaping components built in between the stages, and you could try putting a tone mod there.


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 29, 2019)

zgrav said:


> there is a small schematic on the page where you order the part showing the In and Out for the tone pad.   if the Level pot is last on your design, try putting the tone block in front of it so the output from the tone pot is the input for your Level pot.  but you can check out other pedal designs for different ideas where you could try putting it.   pedals with multiple gain stages or buffers will often have tone shaping components built in between the stages, and you could try putting a tone mod there.



I ended up just sticking a cap on a pot connected between volume pot and output. Super easy. Does the job.


----------

